# My first breakup.



## puncturedskirt (Mar 16, 2008)

So the boyfriend and I after 5 &amp; a half years broke up. He was my first 'love' and I honestly feel like I'm losing my mind.

I'm having a VERY hard time dealing with it. I feel sick to my stomach most of the time and all I've been doing is crying.

I feel so lost and empty inside, I just don't know to cope.

It doesn't help that I'm still staying here with him (More so because I don't have anywhere else to go, So he said I could stay until i can get my own place) but just being here is making it so much harder and I don't really have any other options right now.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 16, 2008)

Ohh Patricia!! Im so sorry, if you need to talk pm me


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry! I know it is hard and having to stay at his place is terrible! Things will get better. We're here for you!


----------



## Marisol (Mar 16, 2008)

I am so sorry Patricia. We are all here if you need someone to talk to.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh Im so sorry you are going through this. I am going through the same thing pretty much, we had been together 2 years. We didn't live together though and that must be so hard. I know since hes right there you just have so many things you want to say or do, but Id think keeping to yourself and thinking as much as you can being in the same place, would be best till you get yourself together.

It will probably be awhile before you know which way things will go, thats how it is with me right now, we are friends, and we talk, its all really confusing still because we don't know whats going to happen. I know its hard but take it day by day, try to go out with friends, and stay strong. In my case, it was my fault it ended, was this breakup your fault, his, or mutual?

And if you guys really love each other, don't give up hope that it might bring you back together. My bf told me he had no more feelings for me and I should give up. But the next day I called him and the day after that we got together, and he admitted he did still have feelings for me, and he was glad I called. I dont mean to ramble but its a confusing time. I know it sounds cliche but its helped me to think that Ive set what I love free for now, and it will come back if its meant to be. If not we both have to keep our heads up and know people are there for us. Plus your totally gorgeous, you shouldn't have any trouble lol. Come and talk about it some more if youd like, we're always listening here.


----------



## KatJ (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh my goodness. You poor thing. I can't even imagine being with someone for 5 years and it coming to an end. And especially having to stay with him until you find somewhere else to go. Honey, I hope you can find your inner strength and find a way to get through this.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks ladies!!

Originally Posted by *Killah Kitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh Im so sorry you are going through this. I am going through the same thing pretty much, we had been together 2 years. We didn't live together though and that must be so hard. I know since hes right there you just have so many things you want to say or do, but Id think keeping to yourself and thinking as much as you can being in the same place, would be best till you get yourself together. 
It will probably be awhile before you know which way things will go, thats how it is with me right now, we are friends, and we talk, its all really confusing still because we don't know whats going to happen. I know its hard but take it day by day, try to go out with friends, and stay strong. In my case, it was my fault it ended, was this breakup your fault, his, or mutual?

And if you guys really love each other, don't give up hope that it might bring you back together. My bf told me he had no more feelings for me and I should give up. But the next day I called him and the day after that we got together, and he admitted he did still have feelings for me, and he was glad I called. I dont mean to ramble but its a confusing time. I know it sounds cliche but its helped me to think that Ive set what I love free for now, and it will come back if its meant to be. If not we both have to keep our heads up and know people are there for us. Plus your totally gorgeous, you shouldn't have any trouble lol. Come and talk about it some more if youd like, we're always listening here.

I guess you could say the breakup was both of us but more his.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 16, 2008)

Ooooohhhh,

I'm sorry to hear luv. It'll get better soon.


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Mar 16, 2008)

Awww girl I feel your pain I really do



. May I ask why you guys are breaking up? Poor thing, but you can get through this. Break ups are so rough tho !



. Hope all works out ! Keep us updated.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh you know advice someone gave me, if it just isnt looking up, try to look at all the bad things about it, things he didnt do for you, things he did that annoyed you, and go do stuff he didnt want to, like go out for dinner with a friend somewhere he didnt like but you did.

I know it may sound stupid, I thought it was too at first, and you feel lost with all that freedom, but honestly it starts to feel nice after a little bit.

Well I hope things look up for you, maybe you guys are willing to work on it. Best of luck, its my first serious break up too, and its soo rough I know.


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh crap, Trish. That sucks major ass. And on top of that - you two live together.

Ay yi yi.

Not to get too personal if you don't mind me asking, you don't have to answer, but why you two broke it off? Mutual decision?

I dunno what to say in these situations but I know it hurts like hell! I can't even imagine in your situation... I think I'd be boozed up or something all day. Ha. Go emo and listen to Celine Dion.

Feel better, dearest. Want a copy of my Celine compilation?




Muah ha.


----------



## Saje (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that. Just know that time heals all wounds. You may feel in the dumps now but it will get better.

&lt;3


----------



## speedy (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh you poor girl, that would be horrible. I hope you can get your own place soon.


----------



## luxotika (Mar 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this lady! Hope your situation gets better real soon, we are here for you!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 16, 2008)

sorry to hear that. we've all been there. hope things better for you. it takes time though...



sending lots of hugs &amp; kisses your way!!


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry Pat





I can completely understand how you feel. Breakups suck major balls.

I know that there is very little that I can say to make you feel better, but do know that everyone here wants to help and if there's anything I can do, pm for a *****, whathave you - please ask!

and, of course, I am very very sorry that this has happened



much hugs. Spoil yourself, you totally deserve it.


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 16, 2008)

Gosh I am so sorry. Never had a first bf last that long, mine was a year, and got over it within a couple weeks, mostly b/c I didnt see him (he was always with friends, stood me up, etc.)and in the end he treated me beyond horrible. I am scared my 6 year relationship will be like yours. I will have to live here awhile until I find a new place. But I hope we wont break up and he gets his act together. Break-ups usually are horrible.



I hope things look up, you deserve it.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks you guys.


----------



## Shelley (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry this happened to you. It hurts now but time heals wounds. Were here for you. Hugs.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry you're going through this, I'm sure it seems impossible now, but everything will work out soon. We're all here for you if you need support.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh hun I'm so sorry. I'm sorry you had and still have to deal with it. It sucks having to live there when you two aren't together and had been together for so long. If you don't me asking...why did you guys break up? It just sucks that being with him for so long to have something go wrong. I'm sorry Trish. If you wanna talk, pm me.


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your breakup. I'm sure it is doubly hard staying with him. Please post more and let us know how you are doing/feeling.


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry! I know exactly how you're feeling right now. My first real love (almost 2 years) and I broke up recently, and it's been hell for me. I also agree with what was said about focusing on the bad side of him, and why you're so much better off without him. It helps, believe me. Right now what I'm finding helpful is to surround yourself with your friends and people who love you. Their words can mean so much. Good luck, and feel better! Time will heal.


----------



## laurreenn (Mar 25, 2008)

i'm so sorry. i don't even know what i'd do without my boyfriend. why did you guys breakup?


----------



## Maysie (Mar 26, 2008)

*hug* I'm sorry to hear about that Patricia...I can't imagine how hard that must be to have to see him. Hopefully something will turn up soon and you can either get a job and move in with someone else, or stay with family...


----------

